# dudas sobre luces de giro con plaquetas



## pip (Jul 19, 2011)

hola gente bueno una pregunta sobre las plaquetas de luz de giro resulta que le quice poner unas luces y sacar los cables negativo y pocitivo de la luz de espocion de atras resulta que prendo lus de giro y no andan las luces del bolante parpadeaba como loco y dije hise lio entonces me bajo prendo la luz de giro y no anda pense que se me avia quemado la plaqueta que llevan haora mi duda es se puede hacer una plaqueta para que funcione igual que la que tiene ? si saco un cable de las luces de expocicion delantera y lo llevo todo por abajo y de hay a los focos le ara algo a los otros focos? o le pongo un relay para que no alla calentamiento en los cables???

pd: dejo una imagen para que vean la plaqueta 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-118165758-plaqueta-de-giros-vw-1500-_JM_


----------



## crisro128 (Sep 25, 2011)

las luces de posicion no pasan por la plaqueta


----------



## maligno (Sep 27, 2011)

algo a considerar, las luces intermitentes pulsan el función de la carga , entre menos carga tienen mas rápido parpadean y pierde cuidado las conexiones de estas luces son paralelas y soportan bien hasta 60 watts


----------

